# Havarti dill; fresh or dried?



## happyhedgehog (Nov 4, 2010)

If you're making a Havarti dill, do you use fresh or dried dill? My instinct would be fresh, as dried dill never tastes anything like dill; but do fresh herbs age in cheese without spoiling?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I have used both and do prefer fresh


----------



## happyhedgehog (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

